# If Walmart Can Make It Company Policy - Why Not Asda?



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Found this site looking for ideas for a trip to see my Sister and Bro-in-Law in Georgia

http://www.freecampgrounds.com/

and was interested to see this....................

http://www.freecampgrounds.com/othercamps.html

where it says...................



> I called the corporate offices of Wal-Mart in Arkansas and asked what its overnight RV parking policy was. They were very friendly and said it was company policy to allow Rv'ers overnight parking. They also said it would be advisable to check in with the store manager when you arrive as a courtesy. However, they said if we ran into a store that refused us we were to report this to them. We have stayed in a number of Wal-Marts and have been welcomed with open arms. Management even alerts security to keep and eye on the rigs during a stay. If you have a wife like mine (Wal-Mart road atlas in hand) she always needs something from the store.


Can we expect the same from ASDA? The big one just off the M5 at Patchway, Bristol would be a good place to start.

http://g.co/maps/uk3zk


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Implications*

Its late Stanner, where do we start?

H&S
Traveling community
Loss of business
British Mentality 
Planning Laws

I think we should start a revolution for Motorhomers in the UK.

TM


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Walmart*

We asked if we could stay overnight in the Asda in Chandlers Ford - spoke to the Manager. The security officer was consulted and checked he could see us on the CCTV - and the answer was YES!! This is a very convenient stopoff - just off the M27.

Another question - why are the supermarkets in UK not allowed to advertise their locations when they are just off the motorways/main roads? In France you can always find a Hypermarket to buy fuel because you are guided in by their advertising boards positioned on the main routes.

Sundial


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have visited many WAllymarts and asked the managers may I and have been told yes only to be moved on by the local police because it's against local bylaws, so don't assume anything

Loddy

PS and it's only super centers 24/7 that have security


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I understand that Walmart own Asda. In fact my local store is called Walmart-Asda.
During this visit to France we have noticed that far more French supermarkets are catering for motorhomes including water and waste disposal.
We also found a supermarket on the way to Dawlish.with dedicated motorhome places. So maybe the revolution is already happening.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

It all goes to show what a 3rd world backward country the UK has become.

Why can't the strapped for councils use their common sense scrap their byelaws banning overnight sleeping in vehicles. They could even make a bob or or too charging for overnight stopping. £5 a night is not unreasonable for authorised parking.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

loddy said:


> I have visited many WAllymarts and asked the managers may I and have been told yes only to be moved on by the local police because it's against local bylaws, so don't assume anything
> 
> Loddy
> 
> PS and it's only super centers 24/7 that have security


It shouldn't be a problem bylaws are for public places as the car park is a private place it shouldn't be affected. 
JP


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We bought and still have the Walmart version of a Rand McNally paper map of the States, Canada and Mexico showing every Walmart location and what facilities it offers $4.99.

Our local Carrefour supermarket has motorhome parking, dump and water borne. The new large Leclerc in Cherbourg has a dozen motorhome designated overnight parking spots.

Things are looking up.

Ray.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

*supermarket car parking*

friends of ours have already stayed several times at Asda Junction 17 Cribbs Causeway- they had a word with the manager who wasn't really interested as it's a 24 hour supermarket. We noticed several large lorries parked up when we went there recently.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: supermarket car parking*

We've had no difficulties overnighting in Walmart car parks whatsoever. We've seen a few which have notices saying, "No RVs overnight" which is clear enough - those stores were invariably in areas with several RV parks & resorts, so it was clearly a partnership arrangement with the campgrounds (and why not).

James, over here, bylaws do cover private places too such as store car parks. In Casa Grande, AZ where we spent three months earlier this year, the Police enforce the bylaws which were posted in all public car parks preventing RVs overnighting. That's only if people choose to ignore the big signs though.

On the question of overnighting in UK store car parks, I'm not sure I would be comfortable with it, due to the level of idiots who get their kicks out of banging the van at 2:30 am. :roll: Otherwise, it works brilliantly over here, and Walmart treat RVers as a major customer group (which we are).

Dougie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: supermarket car parking*



asprn said:


> On the question of overnighting in UK store car parks, I'm not sure I would be comfortable with it, due to the level of idiots who get their kicks out of banging the van at 2:30 am. :roll: Otherwise, it works brilliantly over here, and Walmart treat RVers as a major customer group (which we are).
> 
> Dougie.


I think this is half the problem with motorhome parking in the UK. There is no respect for us from none motorhomers. I think we are simply considered as free loaders and people who cant afford "proper" holidays or accomodation whereas overseas the perceptions of motorhomes is different.

The only place I have experienced abuse, horn blaring, boy racers and general objection to us parking is in the UK. I wild camp here but pick my spots carefully where the underclass low life are unlikely to lurk.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been in contact with Asda in the past. It was in relation to their 24/7 store at the Metro Centre just by the A1 in Gateshead. I pointed out that they would get business from the hundreds of m/homes that pass each week, especially with fuel sales as well as food. They were quite interested but eventually got back to me to say it was not possible. The reason was that a private parking company look after the car park and fine (invoice) anyone who stays longer than 2 hours. You will find this is the difference between stores.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I have been in contact with Asda in the past. It was in relation to their 24/7 store at the Metro Centre just by the A1 in Gateshead. I pointed out that they would get business from the hundreds of m/homes that pass each week, especially with fuel sales as well as food. They were quite interested but eventually got back to me to say it was not possible. The reason was that a private parking company look after the car park and fine (invoice) anyone who stays longer than 2 hours. You will find this is the difference between stores.


Why dont you tell the truth and let people know that the real reason motorhomes were banned at Asda is because the one in Gateshead was raided by a giant gnome dressed in a stripy top and a mask with a bag with SWAG written on and was last seen speeding off in a Burstner 747?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> I have been in contact with Asda in the past. It was in relation to their 24/7 store at the Metro Centre just by the A1 in Gateshead. I pointed out that they would get business from the hundreds of m/homes that pass each week, especially with fuel sales as well as food. They were quite interested but eventually got back to me to say it was not possible. The reason was that a private parking company look after the car park and fine (invoice) anyone who stays longer than 2 hours. You will find this is the difference between stores.


Where and how do staff park at these 2 hours ASDAs?

Do they only work 1h 45m at a time so they can drive out of the car park and back in again every 2 hours?


----------

